# Peter Chow's Collection



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally had the chance to head over Peter Chow's place to visit his collection and also to visit the ray pups that i bred earlier in 2011. All of Peter's fish are very well taken care of. All are extremely fat and healthy lol. I'm also glad that Peter did a great job raising the rays! Since it was my first & last litter, its good to see that the pups are in good hands. It also looks like they have taken to their father's side, hystrix x motoro. Staying on the smaller side even though they have been well fed. The rest of his collection consists of some XXL flagtail, XXL silver dollars, huge ripsaw cat, red shoulder sevs, fancy plecs, pig nose turtle, clown loaches, shark catfish etc and a really nice NTT that caught my eye lol. Maybe he will be swimming in my tank shortly, right Peter!? lol. jk

Here are some pics and a short video I took of his collection. Enjoy!

Video:
Peter Chow's Tank 01072012 - YouTube

Pics:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great pics, all the fish look very happy and healthy! wish i had a biggy tank like that!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

yup fish look really healthy , pics do them justice !! nice job peter on the rays ..


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks a million, Mike !!!!

All the pictures & video you took look GREAT & PROFESSIONAL. Your ray pups are doing extremely well with hugh appetite.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow those are beautiful big healthy fish. 
Speaking of Peter...haven't seen you about much. Hope your doing well.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275110,-122.835517


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

I miss all my monsters. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Heh Peter! Are you getting fish again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Funny i post my old clown thread and you post this ...lol , nice fish Peter


----------

